# ST160 Shorting out battery



## jecondon (Nov 23, 2010)

I have an ST160 that is shorting out the battery, I had just bought it and was able to run it after a carb rebuild but after it sat for a couple of days the battery was shorted out. I figured this was a bad batter and decided to replace the battery and now the new one is shorted out. What would cause this to happen after running for a couple of days and starting and running fine?

Model 3016H
Bolens ST160
Briggs 16 Twin


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

Well obviously there is power being drawn somewhere,, so I would start by unhooking one thing at a time until you find it, or just take the positive cable off after use. I have my light switch unhooked for the same reason.


----------



## jecondon (Nov 23, 2010)

That much I know thank you, I was wondering if anyone who had experience with these tractors had an idea of what it could be off hand.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wires are crossed somewhere. If its an older tractor- id start with replacing the ign switch first, its possible its worn out inside causing the problem.

If that doesnt do it, id run all new wiring. 

I have a 1982 dynamark, kept having issues with it starting- turns out the original 28 year old ign switch was totally worn out- i replaced it and havent had a problem with it. On some of my tractors, the battery discharges when i leave the batteries hooked up when they sit for a while ( probably a bad diode on the charging side) - i simply unhook the cables.


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

I am an owner of a ST 160 gear, for 6 yrs so far, and I had similar issues with battery discharging and the resolution for my problem was in the lighting circuit, disconnected it at the switch and it resolved my discharging problem. My machine has a light switch that allows lighting from either the battery or the charging system, so it could very well be a diode in the stator that they use. Sorry I cant help more but there are so many variables pin pointing it on a forum makes that kinda difficult.


----------



## jecondon (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you very much, I will try that and also take a look at the circuit and let you know what I find.


----------



## jecondon (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the help, I havefound that it had an open wire in the lighting circuit that wasshorting to ground intermittently.


----------

